# This is mirin2234’s sister. This is what he does in the house all day



## Deleted member 6572 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hey so I’m I just found this open on my brothers laptop, and I want you guys to know I’m reporting this and that he’s not stable. This site is sick and you guys are feeding into him. This is what he does all day in the house, he left his YouTube channel open too.

Can someone tell me how to delete this account? All our info is being leaked and he’s crazy


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 9, 2020)

hi


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Sep 9, 2020)

Sup cutie




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Sep 9, 2020)

Rope2647 said:


> Sup cutie


has he posted my pictures here too?


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> has he posted my pictures here too?


No 😐


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Sep 9, 2020)

Tits or GTFO


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Sep 9, 2020)

Rope2647 said:


> Sup cutie
> View attachment 657027



WTF! this is sick and you guys are being reported


----------



## fukmylyf (Sep 9, 2020)

U can't delete the account. Post gay porn for permaban.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> WTF! this is sick and you guys are being reported


Your brother isn’t unstable he’s just enlightened


----------



## fukmylyf (Sep 9, 2020)

mirin mind games


----------



## Deleted member 5893 (Sep 9, 2020)

alrighty then


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Sep 9, 2020)

@OhWellMaxing your chance bhai


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Sep 9, 2020)

*I do that shit too its fun ngl*


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> WTF! this is sick and you guys are being reported


Your brother is right it's over for all of us but you call us bad even tho you smv mog the whole fourm. Leave your brothers account alone foid.


----------



## godirl (Sep 9, 2020)

He posted pics of u naked


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> WTF! this is sick and you guys are being reported


reported to who?


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Sep 9, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> Tits or GTFO


Wait, how old r u again


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 9, 2020)

*Hey I love you 
Do u like grown ass men rotting on forum?*


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Sep 9, 2020)

Rope2647 said:


> Sup cutie
> View attachment 657027

















lmaooooooooooo caging so hard at this.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Sep 9, 2020)

godirl said:


> He posted pics of u naked


tell me seriously im showing our father this. You guys are the reason he's been acting crazy feeding into him, and saying bad things about our family. We plan to get law enforcement involved if neccesarry.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> tell me seriously im showing our father this. You guys are the reason he's been acting crazy feeding into him, and saying bad things about our family. We plan to get law enforcement involved if neccesarry.


No mirins just doing a prank on you


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> tell me seriously im showing our father this. You guys are the reason he's been acting crazy feeding into him, and saying bad things about our family. We plan to get law enforcement involved if neccesarry.


*u dont have to do this Mirin u could have just requested ban*


----------



## fukmylyf (Sep 9, 2020)

is ur dad really pedo?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> tell me seriously im showing our father this. You guys are the reason he's been acting crazy feeding into him, and saying bad things about our family. We plan to get law enforcement involved if neccesarry.


he didnt post nudes jfl, calm down


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> tell me seriously im showing our father this. You guys are the reason he's been acting crazy feeding into him, and saying bad things about our family. We plan to get law enforcement involved if neccesarry.


Hey i love you gime your snap


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 9, 2020)

@NarcyChadlite
get your reacts jfl


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> tell me seriously im showing our father this. You guys are the reason he's been acting crazy feeding into him, and saying bad things about our family. We plan to get law enforcement involved if neccesarry.


If you tell your father he's going to rape🍆🍑 mirin again.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## crisprmaxx (Sep 9, 2020)

Cringe asf post; mods aren't deleting your shit stop posting pics of yourself and lay low if you want the pics to go away pretending to be a woman is not gonna do shit


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> has he posted my pictures here too?


You can't delete an account on here


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Sep 9, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> You can't delete an account on here


*Slayer song in ur signature brother*


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 9, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *Slayer song in ur signature brother*


*Rate the foid too bhai*


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 9, 2020)

crisprmaxx said:


> Cringe asf post; mods aren't deleting your shit stop posting pics of yourself and lay low if you want the pics to go away pretending to be a woman is not gonna do shit


lmfao fr he fucked himself for the future, his youtube channel is pure autism, dude is actually autistic lol... brutal.

good parents = good life every time


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 9, 2020)

this song is for you


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Sep 9, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *Rate the foid too bhai*


*She is sexy as fuk but any girl is sexy to me rn

also wht genre music is that i am tired of listening to nigga music*


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 9, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *She is sexy as fuk but any girl is sexy to me rn
> 
> also wht genre music is that i am tired of listening to nigga music*


*I think it's Dance/Electronic bhai or hip hop remix *


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 9, 2020)

*LISTEN @Mirin2234 JUST ASK FOR BAN IF YOU WANT EVERYONE TO FORGET WHY YOU PRETENDING BRO*


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 9, 2020)

*OH SHIT IT REALLY IS HIS SISTER*


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 9, 2020)

*@Trungvumaxxing i see*


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 9, 2020)

Good thread bro


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 9, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> *@Trungvumaxxing i see*


*brbbrah i dont have anything against you tbh and many others*

Lmao you're just a sad pathetic bitch that don't have a life besides shitposting for dopamine rush. I knew that you're gonna read all my threads and screenshot them to save for later threads so feel free to do so. You fell right under my trap lmao. Jfl if you think you believe them all. Screenshot this too faggot. rent fucking free. i posted on trending threads because i knew they were gonna catch your attention haha faggot get a grip in life lmao so fucking sad. cant even differentiate between trolls and larps huh faggot


----------



## Truecel14 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> has he posted my pictures here too?


yes he has also posted some weird cum tributes. Nice larp bro


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 9, 2020)

bump tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 9, 2020)

mirin is the mastermind behind all this 


brbbrah said:


> *brbbrah i dont have anything against you tbh and many others*
> 
> Lmao you're just a sad pathetic bitch that don't have a life besides shitposting for dopamine rush. I knew that you're gonna read all my threads and screenshot them to save for later threads so feel free to do so. You fell right under my trap lmao. Jfl if you think you believe them all. Screenshot this too faggot. rent fucking free. i posted on trending threads because i knew they were gonna catch your attention haha faggot get a grip in life lmao so fucking sad. cant even differentiate between trolls and larps huh faggot


Wasn't intended for you. I already told you I just wanted to post threads for fun and the fact that he kept shitposting about me on my own threads indicated that truce can't never be reached


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 9, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> mirin is the mastermind behind all this
> 
> Wasn't intended for you. I already told you I just wanted to post threads for fun and the fact that he kept shitposting about me on my own threads indicated that truce can't never be reached


bro Just admit your wrong and it was a stupid ass mistake @NarcyChadlite


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 10, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> bro Just admit your wrong and it was a stupid ass mistake @NarcyChadlite


I apologize for the behalf of myself ok. I signed a peace treaty and if he agrees I will take down all this stupid shit on my sig and all


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 10, 2020)

Rate me girl


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 10, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> mirin is the mastermind behind all this
> 
> Wasn't intended for you. I already told you I just wanted to post threads for fun and the fact that he kept shitposting about me on my own threads indicated that truce can't never be reached



Its not shitposting if it gives me 4+ reacts per post jfl.



Trungvu said:


> I apologize for the behalf of myself ok. I signed a peace treaty and if he agrees I will take down all this stupid shit on my sig and all



Ill back off if you stop larping and throwing subtle shots at me without even tagging me. Nobody ever cared about your Larp. It was a good source of reacts farming... and for that i have to thank you.

ps. theres no point in larping on .me to begin with.. just make shit happen irl instead of creating a fantasy world


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 10, 2020)

Alright fam truce 


NarcyChadlite said:


> Its not shitposting if it gives me 4+ reacts per post jfl.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill back off if you stop larping and throwing subtle shots at me without even tagging me. Nobody ever cared about your Larp. It was a good source of reacts farming... and for that i have to thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 10, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> I apologize for the behalf of myself ok. I signed a peace treaty and if he agrees I will take down all this stupid shit on my sig and all


Make an apology thread tbh 
@NarcyChadlite what do you think bro?


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 10, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Make an apology thread tbh @NarcyChadlite



bro atleast seperate the tag from the sentence.. read it as you asking ME to make an apology thread. jfl bhai


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 10, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> bro atleast seperate the tag from the sentence.. read it as you asking ME to make an apology thread. jfl bhai


already did check again


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 10, 2020)

Will soon. Have to study since I'm in college. Today is Thursday sep 10 12:10 rn I will do it on Saturday you have my word


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 10, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Make an apology thread tbh
> @NarcyChadlite what do you think bro?





brbbrah said:


> already did check again



If he does then ill vow to never say his name in vain unless provoked.... 

@Trungvu make it happen and me and the rest of the gang will leave you alone.. hell ill get you unbanned on discord too.


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 10, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> Will soon. Have to study since I'm in college. Today is Thursday sep 10 12:10 rn I will do it on Saturday you have my word



me and @brbbrah will keep you accountable. 

@brbbrah whatchu think bhai


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 10, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> If he does then ill vow to never say his name in vain unless provoked....
> 
> @Trungvu make it happen and me and the rest of the gang will leave you alone.. hell ill get you unbanned on discord too.


*@Trungvu hurry up and make it jfl*


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 10, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> me and @brbbrah will keep you accountable.
> 
> @brbbrah whatchu think bhai


*Ill keep watch over this larper jfl*


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 10, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *@Trungvu hurry up and make it jfl*



we all know the delay and ditch strategy is one of his main arsenals


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 10, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> we all know the delay and ditch strategy is one of his main arsenals


*@Trungvu 
Tag me in your apology thread too tbh*


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 10, 2020)

*Ill clarify some of the stuff first in this post. I am indeed 6ft and my parents are short. The reason is that I played basket and drank a lot of milk. If I was 5'7 for example and I stated i was 6' dps would have called me out for larping*


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 10, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> *Ill clarify some of the stuff first in this post. I am indeed 6ft and my parents are short. The reason is that I played basket and drank a lot of milk. If I was 5'7 for example and I stated i was 6' dps would have called me out for larping*


Whyd you frame an innocent guy from your school jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 10, 2020)

not my school. Dont even know who he is. Just rando curry found on insta. My larp was too excessive


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 10, 2020)

alright gotta go. Have to return some videotapes


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 10, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> alright gotta go. Have to return some videotapes


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Sep 10, 2020)

Imagine feeling bad for a nigga who's room bigger than our apartment


----------



## sloopnoob (Sep 10, 2020)

Nah doing that with a chair is perfectly normal and I also do that. You are weird for finding that weird mirin's sister.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 10, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> Nah doing that with a chair is perfectly normal and I also do that. You are weird for finding that weird mirin's sister.


it aint her


----------



## sloopnoob (Sep 10, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> it aint her


explain the whole situation to me, can you dm?


----------



## Lolcel (Sep 10, 2020)

Do girls like ethnic guys?


----------



## Acnno (Sep 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Acnno (Sep 10, 2020)

Spoiler: CHAD








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> U can't delete the account. Post gay porn for permaban.


fuken caged my lungs out


----------



## Clark69 (Sep 10, 2020)

duncehuman02 said:


> alrighty then


you look like paul george


----------



## paranakee (Sep 11, 2020)

why is ur house so empty lol


----------



## Abominari (Sep 11, 2020)

Maybe if you helped him get a bed to sleep in or a tv to watch he wouldn’t roll around on the wood floor all day

good larp


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 11, 2020)

pm me your snap


----------

